# 1974 Schwinn Voyageur II  Silver Mist



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 26, 2019)

I picked this up off Rusty Hornet. I like most was smitten by the Silver Mist paint and chrome lugs.  I also really liked Rusty's choice of tires and white bar tape. Original would have been gumwalls and black tape. (ughh).  I continued Rustys plan to return it to original so here is what I changed.

NOS Schwinn barcon shifters.  In my mind this meant going back to Schwinn white tape since the shifter cable housings run under the handlebars and that section would have looked pretty thick with padded tape.

YFC saddle

KKT RF-SF pedals with KKT LL toe clips

Shimano Titleist front derailleur

Schwinn GT-300 rear derailleur

Gold 5 speed freewheel   Shimano made for Schwinn

Wheel reflectors

I replaced all the cables and since the brake housings were kind of rough did them also.

This is a great looking bike!  A worthy successor to the World Voyageur    Thanks to Metacortex for his always great info!


----------



## bikerbluz (Feb 26, 2019)

Sweet ride!


----------



## Sven (Feb 26, 2019)

NIce!!!


----------



## juvela (Feb 26, 2019)

-----

What a beauty; thanks so much for posting!  

Question for the experts - are the black covers on the Maeda shift levers correct for 1974?

I recall that for 1973 they were a light grey colour.

Always seemed slightly odd to me that AS chose to combine the newly launched DuraAce chainset with the rather clunky KKT RT SF pedal.  What do others think?

For any readers who may have missed it here is Rusty's original thread on the machine -

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/voyageur-ii.88545/

-----


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks great!
Did Schwinn switch to the GT-300 derailleur for '74?
My '73 World Voyageur uses the Shimano Crane GS


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks guys! It kind of puts me in mind of a classy hot rod. Here is a "glamour" pic.    On the questions     The barcons did switch from gray to black in 74.   Same on the GT-300 instead of the Crane.


----------



## juvela (Feb 27, 2019)

-----

Thanks very much for the response on on the shift lever covers.

Had been unsuccessful to find manufacturer images for the 1974 Voyageur.

Nearly all images for this model online are for the 1973.

Looks like you had some good fun there with the image maker device!  

-----


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 27, 2019)

Eric Amlie said:


> Looks great!
> Did Schwinn switch to the GT-300 derailleur for '74?
> My '73 World Voyageur uses the Shimano Crane GS



Only '72 World Voyageurs came with the Crane GS, for '73 and later Schwinn changed to the GT-300.


----------

